# CAG Rep for SW Ohio?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been a while since I've talked to anyone from CAG. If someone has the contact info for a rep in SW Ohio could you please PM me?

Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats Carp Anglers Group for those who dont know what CAG is...

Salmonid


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of us are no longer members. There are still a few, but there have been some issues within CAG that have made it hard to keep membership active. Depending on what you need I could probably get you some contact info.
I'm no longer a member but know a few people in the area that still are. There have been some talks with a lot of the Ohio carpers to possibly join back and try to turn things around, but no movement yet. 

By the way, we no longer have a CAG state chair in Ohio, so no "official" representation currently within the group.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks! CW... I sent TimJC a PM and I copied you on it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

That sucks, don't it?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Just looked over on the cag site, seems to be a lot of open and empty state chair spots now. It is a shame, Ohio use to be a huge state for them. I left for my own reasons before it got anything like it is now, with all the members only areas over there it is hard to figure out what is going on over there anymore. Thanks for the update CW.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

According to some info we got there are only 13 paid CAG members left in Ohio....pretty sad :-(


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

New State Chair named for Ohio last week....times they are a changing!


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I am the new CAG Ohio State Chair , Mellon if you have any questions just PM me or contact me on the CAG forum , I have the same user name there too.

New events coming this year for Ohio carpers...stay tuned.


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

and the CAG members for Ohio is now back over 20 and climbing each week.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck Tribal, I use to have some great times on the banks with that group until all the drama started. I would have a hard time getting back into it since most of my weekends are booked up with other species but I may try to hit an event if I can get a weekend free.

I am not afraid to admit I break out the old carp rods every now and then in the evenings or when I have time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

At least you get to use yours betain


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

